# [SOLVED] Active Directory...where is it?



## Jimbo53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have xp' pro can't seem seem to find "active directory". I go to start/admin. tools (not listed there)/computer management...not there... where is it?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Active Directory...where is it?*

There is no active directory on Windows XP Pro.
Active directory is only included with Windows server OS.


----------



## Jimbo53 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Active Directory...where is it?*

I was thinking that was the case. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------

